# Chaos Gods Pronunciation?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ok ive been reading warhammer 40K for many years now, and until today i decided i may not be pronouncing the chaos gods correctly! i mean, how often do you question the voice in your head when your reading? 3 of them are pretty easy (well i hope im getting them right!) but here is how i do it, if im wrong please tell me so i can retrain the name in my head.

Khorne - Korn
Nurgle - Ner-gul
Slaanesh - slan-esh
Tzeentch - Tn-zeech

any help? i think im getting Tzeentch wrong, but i mean unless someone 'tells' you its a pretty hard name.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Good on the other three but most of the time I have heard Tzeentch pronounced as Zeench.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Tzeentch

Tz as in _Ts_unami
een as in halow_een_
tch as in wa_tch_


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok the Tz sound is really hard to describe, but i will give it a try. You know the noise when a drop of water lands on the hob and at the very second it touches the hob it makes a hissing sound. try making that noise by flicking the top of your tongue off the roof of your mouth very quickly, then immediately after (like half a millisecond after) make a hissing s noise and you will get the Tz sound. as for the others, you have them right


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

"zeent-ch"


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

good pronounceiation, and i would just say zeench

cheers

edd


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmm... the changer has many ways of saying his name, the rapscallion!
I generally say 'zeench'... but I have also heard the 'ee' get replaced by an 'ae', like in zaelot.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

There's no such word as zaelot. Incidentally ae is sounded as a long e, the same as ee in meet.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

tzeentch is pronounced "stan-ley"


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

hhmmm is seems theres a few different takes on the changer of ways?


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I pronounce Tzeentch as "banana". He -is- the Great Deceiver after all.


----------

